# Link automatisch öffnen



## Sini-chris (26. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage und zwar:

Wie kann ich es einrichten das wenn ich eine seite Öffne, die Seite sich selbst öffnet sowie Automatisch ein neues Fenster mit einem Link der von der Seite ausgeführt wurde?


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. Januar 2005)

Dafür gibts die Javascript-Methode window.open(). 

Du wirst allerdings wenig Freude daran haben, da immer mehr Leute/Browser einen Popupblocker haben, welcher das ungefragte Öffnen von Fenstern verhindert.


----------

